# TAJIKISTAN | Railways



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This thread is about railways in Tajikistan


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...n-rail-cooperation-agreement.html?channel=540
> 
> *Kazakhstan and Tajikistan sign rail cooperation agreement*
> Friday, January 29, 2016
> ...


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Chinese-built Tajikistan railway starts operation*






The Vakhdat-Yovon railway in Tajikistan built by China Railway Construction Corporation Limited opened its operations Wednesday, marking the first railway project launched and completed under the framework of the "Silk Road Economic Belt" initiative.

The construction of Vakhdat-Yovon railway started on May 15, 2015. With an estimated investment of 72 million dollars, the railway stretches 48.65 kilometers and has been finished in just 15 months.

The line, consisting of three tunnels and five bridges, connects the country's central area to the southern province of Khatlon, which achieves first connectivity in railway network in Tajikistan.

As the first railway completed under the framework of the "Silk Road Economic Belt" initiative, the China-built railway will be a hub of international railway network connecting China, Tajikistan, Afghanistan and Iran, helping to accelerate the building of the "Belt and Road" and promoting the connectivity between China and Central Asia.


----------

